
How fake news led pope to bless England’s Irish invasion - vinnyglennon
http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/how-fake-news-led-pope-to-bless-england-s-irish-invasion-1.3120786
======
metalliqaz
Can we stop using 45's language, please? We need to separate satire,
propaganda, disinformation, and plain old lying from this term. Because when
we allow it all to be grouped under "Fake News", it allows him to give the
weight of those things to information which he simply doesn't like. And that,
more often then not, is not fake in any way.

------
biggodoggo
Ugh, "fake news" is probably the worst term to come out of 2017. Blanket
statements like this are usually more dangerous than the actual content that
is being described whether or not it's "fake".

------
mtgx
"How fake news was pretty much the cause of all wars, ever." \- at least in
terms of tricking the population into going along with them.

